# Best way to sort dubia's from frass??



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

How's the best way to do this?? Been later then normal cleaning out the dubia's and seems to be alot hiding in the frass.. :-/

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sieve


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Various tubs with holes drilled in the bottom of various sizes

The Roach Hut has some good videos up on his page/youtube you could lookup


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep,use buckets with bucket with holes drilled in base..i use two buckets,one with 8mm holes to keep all the larger and adults from dropping through and another with 2.5mm holes to stop the babies dropping through but allowing all the frass to escape..
Ive literally just finished cleaning my colony..got about another 100 babies...all good

Daz


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i used 5 different buckets with all diff size holes to seperate all different sized roaches and made holes about 3mm in the 2nd to bottom to let all frass out this worked brilliant for me


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I've seen the way roach hut does it.. I've just no spare tubs to put holes in at the moment.. Don't need to sort out the different sizes.. Mainly feed from my turk colony at the moment.. Just hoping for an easier way to sort out the roaches from the frass ad all I have is a kitchen sieve ATM.. Lol.. Could be a long night.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

